# brontolare



## Paulfromitaly

Oggi ho sentito un giornalista televisivo dire ad un calciatore:

" il mister XX ti brontola spesso perchè sbagli troppi cross".

Io ho sempre pensato che l'unico modo di utilizzare il verbo "brontolare" come sinonimo di rimproverare fosse "brontolare con qualcuno per qualcosa", per esempio:

"Io brontolo sempre con mio figlio perchè è disordinato". 

Che ne dite?


----------



## Mack the Knife

Hai perfettamente ragione.

Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Oggi ho sentito un giornalista televisivo dire ad un calciatore:
> 
> " il mister XX ti brontola spesso perchè sbagli troppi cross".
> 
> Io ho sempre pensato che l'unico modo di utilizzare il verbo "brontolare" come sinonimo di rimproverare fosse "brontolare con qualcuno per qualcosa", per esempio:
> 
> "Io brontolo sempre con mio figlio perchè è disordinato".
> 
> Che ne dite?



Sono d'accordo! Non credo che esista, e comunque non ho mai sentito la forma di brontolare transitiva.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Diciamo che in genere i giornalisti sportivi non è che siano propriamente pozzi di scienza 

Simona


----------



## Paulfromitaly

IkHouVanPulcino said:
			
		

> Diciamo che in genere i giornalisti sportivi non è che siano propriamente pozzi di scienza
> 
> Simona



Concordo con te,però  sono comunque giornalisti, possono anche dire stupidaggini, ma ci si aspetta che le espongano in un Italiano corretto..


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Concordo con te,però  sono comunque giornalisti, possono anche dire stupidaggini, ma ci si aspetta che le espongano in un Italiano corretto..



Le aspettative... l'anticamera della delusione...

Non limiterei il discorso solo ai giornalisti sportivi, purtroppo.
Se facciamo un discorso meramente linguistico, leggendo un giornale bisogna stare con gli occhi ben spalancati, e le orecchie tese.
Se poi il discorso non è meramente linguistico... ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:
			
		

> Le aspettative... l'anticamera della delusione...
> 
> Non limiterei il discorso solo ai giornalisti sportivi, purtroppo.
> Se facciamo un discorso meramente linguistico, leggendo un giornale bisogna stare con gli occhi ben spalancati, e le orecchie tese.
> Se poi il discorso non è meramente linguistico... ma questa è un'altra storia...



Deprimente...io non so in cosa consista l'esame di giornalismo, ma mi aspetterei che come minimo si pretenda da un aspirante giornalista la capacità di esprimere idee e concetti in maniera chiara, comprensibile e soprattutto corretta.
La gloriosa BBC e tutti i giornalisti che ci lavorano sono spesso portati come esempio per l'ottimo Inglese che si scrive e si parla e io onestamente mi ci affido molto.
Temo però che la RAI e Mediaset siamo un pò più indulgenti con i loro dipendenti..


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Deprimente...io non so in cosa consista l'esame di giornalismo, ma mi aspetterei che come minimo si pretenda da un aspirante giornalista la capacità di esprimere idee e concetti in maniera chiara, comprensibile e soprattutto corretta.
> La gloriosa BBC e tutti i giornalisti che ci lavorano sono spesso portati come esempio per l'ottimo Inglese che si scrive e si parla e io onestamente mi ci affido molto.
> Temo però che la RAI e Mediaset siamo un pò più indulgenti con i loro dipendenti..



Sai cosa mi viene in mente? Fare un collegamento in diretta, spesso in maniera concitata, perchè i tempi sono brevissimi (già il telegiornale dura mezz'ora in più ora anzichè approfondire le notizie danno le ricette per i dolci, i primi e similia) dicevo con tempi brevissimi credo che sia naturale fare qualche strafalcione, e sinceramente per quanto riguarda il giornalismo televisivo tendo ad essere anch'io più indulgente, rispetto a errori, talvolta grossolani. Parlando, a volte ne commettiamo tutti, e loro non sono da meno.
Non sorvolo invece sulla carta stampata, dalla quale invece mi aspetto un italiano perfetto, e non solo. Mi aspetto che la carta stampata sia modello di correttezza grammaticale e stile a cui tutti possano rifarsi.

Purtroppo non è così. A parte pochi e autorevoli giornalisti, il cui modo di scrivere è a dire poco "da sogno", la cui penna è impeccabile, c'è un sottobosco di bestie, che fanno scempio della nostra lingua e poi si fregiano del nome di "giornalista".

Triste, ma purtroppo sempre più vero.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:
			
		

> Sai cosa mi viene in mente? Fare un collegamento in diretta, spesso in maniera concitata, perchè i tempi sono brevissimi (già il telegiornale dura mezz'ora in più ora anzichè approfondire le notizie danno le ricette per i dolci, i primi e similia) dicevo con tempi brevissimi credo che sia naturale fare qualche strafalcione, e sinceramente per quanto riguarda il giornalismo televisivo tendo ad essere anch'io più indulgente, rispetto a errori, talvolta grossolani. Parlando, a volte ne commettiamo tutti, e loro non sono da meno.
> Non sorvolo invece sulla carta stampata, dalla quale invece mi aspetto un italiano perfetto, e non solo. Mi aspetto che la carta stampata sia modello di correttezza grammaticale e stile a cui tutti possano rifarsi.
> 
> Purtroppo non è così. A parte pochi e autorevoli giornalisti, il cui modo di scrivere è a dire poco "da sogno", la cui penna è impeccabile, c'è un sottobosco di bestie, che fanno scempio della nostra lingua e poi si fregiano del nome di "giornalista".
> 
> Triste, ma purtroppo sempre più vero.



Concordo su tutta la linea con te, ma "il mister ti brontola" suona così male e così palesemente scorretto alle mie orecchie che  mi è venuto il dubbio potesse essere una di quelle espressioni a forte connotazione regionale che io come Bresciano non ho mai sentito, piuttosto che uno strafalcione.


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Oggi ho sentito un giornalista televisivo dire ad un calciatore:
> " il mister XX ti brontola spesso perchè sbagli troppi cross".
> Io ho sempre pensato che l'unico modo di utilizzare il verbo "brontolare" come sinonimo di rimproverare fosse "brontolare con qualcuno per qualcosa", per esempio:
> "Io brontolo sempre con mio figlio perchè è disordinato".
> Che ne dite?


Sì, direi che qui 'brontolare' (=borbottare, lagnarsi a voce più o meno bassa) è usato impropriamente nel significato di 'rimproverare'. Ma nel suo significato corretto credo che debba essere seguito dalla preposizione 'contro', non da 'con'.
PS: Saoul, la forma transitiva esisterebbe anche (brontolare qualcosa, brontolare insulti), ma non ha per oggetto una persona.


----------



## Saoul

Necsus said:
			
		

> Sì, direi che qui 'brontolare' (=borbottare, lagnarsi a voce più o meno bassa) è usato impropriamente nel significato di 'rimproverare'. Ma nel suo significato corretto credo che debba essere seguito dalla preposizione 'contro', non da 'con'.
> PS: Saoul, la forma transitiva esisterebbe anche (brontolare qualcosa, brontolare insulti), ma non ha per oggetto una persona.



Grazie Necsus, ma io non ho mai sentito dire "brontolare qualcosa" ma borbottare qualcosa. Ho sempre sentito "brontolare" senza complemento oggetto, e quindi mi è venuto il dubbio e sono andato su De Mauro alla ricerca di "tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere su brontolare, ma non avete mai osato chiedere".
Ne risulta che è un verbo sia intransitivo che transitivo, che ha come significato colloquiale (transitivo) sgridare.

Non è che quel giornalista alla fine è un genio, e lo abbiamo brontolato, inutilmente?

DE MAURO


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:
			
		

> Non è che quel giornalista alla fine è un genio, e lo abbiamo brontolato erroneamente?


Sembrerebbe molto probabile, se ha usato il verbo scientemente!

E' dello stesso avviso anche il Garzanti:
*brontolare* _v. intr_. [_io bróntolo ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] 
*1* esprimere malcontento o risentimento a voce bassa e sorda; lamentarsi con insistenza e monotonia: _brontolare sempre contro tutti_ 
*2* fare un rumore sordo e prolungato: _si sentivano i tuoni brontolare in lontananza_; _gli brontolava la pancia_ ||
| _v. tr_. 
*1* dire qualcosa con voce bassa e cupa; dire fra i denti: _se ne andò brontolando frasi minacciose_ 
*2* (_non com_.) rimproverare, rimbrottare.

Lo è anche, e a questo punto direi proprio che quanto alla correttezza della frase abbiamo torto, ma si può discutere dell'opportunità o meno di usarla vista la valenza colloquiale, la Treccani:
*brontolare* v. intr. e tr [voce onomatopeica; cfr. il gr. _βροντάω_ "tuonare"].
*2.* tr. a) fam. Rimproverare senza alzare la voce, rimbrottare: _m'ha brontolato perché avevo fatto tardi_. b) Con oggetto di cosa, dire tra i denti, borbottare: _brontolava le litanie; se n'andò brontolando oscure minacce_.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Sembrerebbe molto probabile, se ha usato il verbo scientemente!
> 
> E' dello stesso avviso anche il Garzanti:
> *brontolare* _v. intr_. [_io bróntolo ecc_. ; aus. _avere_]
> *1* esprimere malcontento o risentimento a voce bassa e sorda; lamentarsi con insistenza e monotonia: _brontolare sempre contro tutti_
> *2* fare un rumore sordo e prolungato: _si sentivano i tuoni brontolare in lontananza_; _gli brontolava la pancia_ ||
> | _v. tr_.
> *1* dire qualcosa con voce bassa e cupa; dire fra i denti: _se ne andò brontolando frasi minacciose_
> *2* (_non com_.) rimproverare, rimbrottare.
> 
> Lo è anche, e a questo punto direi proprio che quanto alla correttezza della frase abbiamo torto, ma si può discutere dell'opportunità o meno di usarla vista la valenza colloquiale, la Treccani:
> *brontolare* v. intr. e tr [voce onomatopeica; cfr. il gr. _βροντάω_ "tuonare"].
> *2.* tr. a) fam. Rimproverare senza alzare la voce, rimbrottare: _m'ha brontolato perché avevo fatto tardi_. b) Con oggetto di cosa, dire tra i denti, borbottare: _brontolava le litanie; se n'andò brontolando oscure minacce_.



Ciao Necsus! Stavo facendo delle ricerche sul verbo brontolare ed ecco che cercando cercando ne è valsa la pena. Rovistando tra i vari perché e perché ora ho maggiori elementi  e ho ben chiara la situazione sul verbo brontolare. Grazie!


----------



## vallery

Io ogni tanto dico: perché mi brontoli addosso? Ora ho scoperto che è sbagliato dire così...


----------



## Sempervirens

vallery said:


> Io ogni tanto dico: perché mi brontoli addosso? Ora ho scoperto che è sbagliato dire così...



Ciao vallery!  Aspetta a dire che e' uno sbaglio! Magari qualcuno ci dice che l'espressione va bene.
 Dopotutto, non si dice '' _Perche' mi vieni addosso?_''


----------



## Necsus

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Necsus! Stavo facendo delle ricerche sul verbo brontolare ed ecco che cercando cercando ne è valsa la pena. Rovistando tra i vari perché e perché ora ho maggiori elementi e ho ben chiara la situazione sul verbo brontolare. Grazie!


Prego, SV! In effetti questo è uno dei molti aspetti utili di WRF.


----------



## Gommik

Per quel che vale vi posso dire che NON esiste un esame di giornalismo (a meno che non ci si iscriva ad un corso di giornalismo o ad una facoltà con indirizzo giornalismo). 
Il tesserino viene rilasciatao dopo due anni di lavoro retribuito presso una testata e dietro pagamento di esorbitanti cifre per le tasse di iscrizione. Se oggi le cose sono un po' più spigolose (corsi di aggiornamento, ecc), un tempo ottenenre il tesserino era un'operazione elementare. 
Chiedo scusa per l'OT ma non vorrei alimentare l'idea che i giornalisti siano persone colte.


----------

